
Ask HN: Use my mac as a microphone for my iPhone? - quotz
I want to use my macbook to play prerecorded sounds so that the iPhone registers it instead of a microphone. Say on a call, or on a different app. I tried connecting with audio jacks but I think my macbook is sending digital audio and the audio jacks are analog. Anyone tried doing this?
======
throwaway851
Macs from model year 2006-2015 expose both S/PDIF digital audio and regular
analog audio on the same single 3.5mm audio port. Newer Macs (model year 2016
and up) only have analog audio.

You’ll want to make sure your audio cable uses TRRS:

[https://components101.com/connectors/35mm-audio-
jack](https://components101.com/connectors/35mm-audio-jack)

~~~
quotz
You reckon it will work?

------
HungryHarold
Buy a converter for digital to analog

~~~
quotz
Are you sure it will work?

